# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Khu du lịch - Khu du lịch

## thietht

TỔNG HỢP *KHU DU LỊCH* - *KHU DU LICH*
*Khu du lịch miền Bắc*

*1. Khu du lịch Hồ Suối Hai* 

_Vị trí: Cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 60 km về phía tây, Suối Hai nằm dưới chân núi Ba Vì (thuộc  Cẩm Lĩnh, Ba Vì, Hà Nội)_


*2. Khu du lịch Đầm Vạc*

_Vị trí: Khu du lịch Đầm Vạc thuộc thành phố Vĩnh Yên tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc cách trung tâm Hà Nội 60km_


Đến khu du lịch Đầm Vạc vừa được ngắm cảnh, vừa được tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời, thích hợp cho những gia đình đi nghỉ cuối tuần. Chi phi vừa phải và nơi ăn uống được đặt ở một vị trí đặc biệt ở trên cao khá thú vị và hấp dẫn du khách.

*3. Khu du lịch Cát Tiên - Hải Phòng*

Vị trí: Cát Bà - Hải Phòng


*4.  Khu du lịch Làng Việt Cổ Cố Viên Lầu - Ninh Bình* 

Vị trí: Khu du lịch Tam Cốc Bích Động( xã Ninh Hải – Hoa Lư – Ninh Bình)



*5. Khu du lịch suối nước khoáng nóng Tiên Lãng - Hải Phòng*

Vị trí:  Thị trấn Tiên Lãng, Hải Phòng


*6. Khu Du lịch Sinh thái ATI - Quảng Ninh*

Vị trí: Hạ Long, Vân Đồn, Quảng Ninh


*7. Khu du lịch Khoang xanh - Ba Vì* 

Vị trí: Cách Hà Nội 50km về phía Sơn Tây, du lịch Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên thuộc xã Vân Hoà, Ba Vì, Hà Nội


*8.Khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa, Ba Vì* 

Vị trí: Ba Vì, Hà Nội


*9. Khu du lịch Đảo cò Chi Lăng Nam*

Vị trí: xã Chi Lăng Nam, huyện Thanh Miện, tỉnh Hải Dương

----------


## thietht

*1. Khu du lịch thác đam bri* 

_ Vị trí: Thác Đambri nằm cách trung tâm thị xã Bảo Lộc (tỉnh Lâm Đồng) khoảng 18km._ 


Đây là ngọn thác lớn ở Lâm Đồng, nằm giữa khung cảnh rừng nguyên sinh hoang sơ và hùng vĩ.

*2. Khu du lịch rừng Madagui* 

Vị trí: Nằm trên quốc lộ 20, cách TP HCM hơn 150 km (cách Đà Lạt 148 km)



Một góc khu du lịch sinh thái rừng Madagui.
*3. Khu du lịch YangBay - Khánh Hòa*

Vị trí:  thuộc xã Khánh Phú, huyện Khánh Vĩnh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa



*4. Khu du lịch Bảo Đại - Khánh Hòa* 

Ví trí: Cầu Đá - Vĩnh Nguyên - Nha Trang



*5. Khu du lịch sinh thái nước khoáng nóng Sơn Kim - Hà Tĩnh* 

Vị trí: xã Sơn Kim 1, huyện Hương Sơn, tỉnh Hà Tĩnh

 

*6. Khu du lịch sinh thái Khe Thờ, Trại Tiểu - Hà Tĩnh* 

Vị trí: Từ Ngã ba Đồng Lộc (Can Lộc – Hà Tĩnh), theo đường 15A đi về hướng Nam gần 3km



*7. Khu du lịch Nhân Tâm - Khánh Hòa*

Vị trí: Đất Sét - Diên Xuân, Diên Khánh, Khánh Hòa.


*8. Khu du lịch Non Nước - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Đà Nẵng*

Vị trí: Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng khoảng 5 km về hướng Đông Nam


*9. Khu du lịch Bãi Lữ - Nghệ An* 

Vị trí: Xã Nghi Yên - Huyện Nghi Lộc - Tỉnh Nghệ An


*10. Khu du lịch Sa Huỳnh*

Vị trí: xã Phổ Thạnh, huyện Đức Phổ, tỉnh Quảng Ngãi.


*11. Khu du lịch sinh thái Suối Lương*

Địa chỉ: nằm phía Nam hầm đèo Hải Vân, phường Hoà Hiệp Bắc, Liên Chiểu, Đà Nẵng


*12. Khu du lịch Thuận Tình*

Vị trí: cách 3 km, từ trung tâm phố cổ Hội An


*13. Khu du lịch Huyền Không Sơn thượng - Huế*

----------


## thietht

*1. Khu du lịch sinh thái Bò Cạp Vàng*

_Địa chỉ: Ấp 3, xã Phước Khánh, huyện Nhơn Trạch, tỉnh Đồng Nai_



Khung cảnh thiên nhiên trong lành tại khu du lịch Bò cạp vàng
Cách bài trí và hoạt động của khu du lịch Bò cạp vàng chủ yếu hướng về thiên nhiên và các hoạt động vui chơi ngoài trời mang tính thư giãn lành mạnh, tạo sự thoải mái, thân quen với nhiều du khách. Ở đây vào những ngày cuối tuần hoặc những ngày lễ, tết giới trẻ kéo về rất đông. Họ gặp gỡ nhau trong khu cảnh thơ mộng, cùng nhau tham gia đi cầu trượt nước, câu cá, bơi thuyền hoặc tản bộ trong vườn cây ăn trái. Khu du lịch Bò Cạp vàng có khu sinh hoạt ngoài trời, khu cắm trại dã ngoại dành cho những người tổ chức trò chơi, sinh hoạt tập thể, cắm trại nên được khá nhiều bạn trẻ yêu mến.

*2.Khu du lịch một thoáng Việt Nam*

_Địa chỉ: Bến Bò Cạp, ấp Phú Bình, xã An Phú, huyện Củ Chi, Hồ Chí Minh_


Khu vực cổng chào của “Một Thoáng Việt Nam”
Khu du lịch "Một Thoáng Việt Nam" là một quần thể làng nghề thủ công truyền thống. Du khách khi đến thăm khu du lịch "Một Thoáng Việt Nam" sẽ lưu lại những ấn tượng sâu sắc về đất nước Việt Nam.

*3. Khu vui chơi giải trí Đại Nam* 

Vị trí: Lạc Cảnh Đại Nam Văn Hiến – Phường Hiệp An, TP Thủ Dầu Một, Bình Dương


Khu giải trí hiện đại với hơn 40 trò chơi đáp ứng nhu cầu vui chơi của du khách, từ trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, trò chơi khám phá, trò chơi dân gian, trò chơi phổ thông, và thiên đường vui chơi đặc biệt dành cho thiếu nhi. 

*4. Khu du lịch sinh thái Câu Lạc Bộ Xanh* 

Vị trí: Phước Tân - Long Thành - Đồng Nai


Ấn tượng đầu tiên khi đến khu du lịch sinh thái Câu Lạc Bộ Xanh là một môi trường sinh thái xanh, sạch, đẹp, thoáng mát. Các công trình xây dựng ở đây mang đường nét kiến trúc Châu Âu pha lẫn nét phóng khoáng, trẻ trung ẩn hiện trong phong cảnh mây trời, non nước tạo nên một khung cảnh thật nên thơ, hữu tình.

*5. Khu du lịch hồ Bình An*

Vị trí: Hồ Bình An, Ngãi Thắng, phường Bình Thắng, TX.Dĩ An, Bình Dương


Đến với hồ Bình An, du khách sẽ bị thu hút ngay trước vẻ đẹp thơ mộng nơi đây. Hai bên con đường chạy quanh theo bờ hồ, xanh biếc những hàng cây, gió vi vu và tiếng chim hót líu lo tạo cho ta cảm giác thật sảng khoái.

*6. Khu du lịch sinh thái Thác Giang Điền*

Vị trí: Khu du lịch sinh thái Giang Điền - Hòa Bình - xã Giang Điền - huyện Trảng Bom - tỉnh Đồng Nai


*7. Khu du lịch sinh thái Phú Hữu* 

Vị trí: xã Phú Hữu, huyện Châu Thành, tỉnh Hậu Giang


Một góc Trung tâm du lịch sinh thái Phú Hữu
*8. Khu Du Lịch Long Điền Sơn - Tây Ninh*

Vị trí: Ấp Trung Ninh, Xã Ninh Sơn,Thị xã Tây Ninh,Tỉnh Tây Ninh


*9. Du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng - Đồng Tháp* 

Vị trí: ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp


*10. Khu du lịch Vườn Thiên Thanh - Hồ Chí Minh* 

Vị trí: 171 Tổ 12, đường 22, Gò Công, P. Long Thạnh Mỹ, Q.9, Tp.HCM 



*11. Khu du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Lệ - Bình Phước* 

Vị trí: 04 Nguyễn Huệ - Phước Long - Bình Phước



*12. Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Đồi Sứ Resort - Bình Thuận* 


*13. Khu du lịch sinh thái Bình Châu - Hồ Cốc - Vũng Tàu* 

Vị trí: xã Bưng Riềng, huyện Xuyên Mộc, tỉnh Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu


*14. Khu du lịch Bình Châu - Vũng Tàu*

Vị trí: xã Bưng Riềng, huyện Xuyên Mộc, Tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu


*>> Xem tiếp khu du lịch miền Nam kích vào đây khu du lịch miền nam*

----------

